# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Recommended Rainwater Tank Supplier - Adelaide

## Sir Stinkalot

Hi All, 
I thought I would share a positive experience in relation to getting a new rainwater tank as it may help others in the future. 
After doing some searching on the internet I came across this site: Home & Hose Australia - Tanks for Sale 
I was after a smallish tank to operate as a temporary holding tank for a grey water project I am playing around with. On another forum I saw a posting saying it was possible to get a 1000L tank from the above website for a touch over $200 and then apply for the SA Water Tank Rebate (Rainwater Tank Rebate - SA Water) which is also $200 for tanks over 1000L. End result is a 1000L tank for next to nothing. 
Anyway I clicked on the site and found the 1000L Maxiplas budget tank for $245 (it had gone up a little in the few years since the initial post I read). To be honest I was a little worried about the price considering the other research that I had done so I sent off an email which was responded to quickly confirming the cost and the cost of delivery to Parkside (around $50). The colours are limited to Rivergum, Beige and Slate Grey, other colours are available but jump up to $470. 
To cut a long story slightly shorter I rang up at 2:00pm on Monday and was connected directly to Mitre 10 Hallett Cove who also run tanksforsale.com.au and placed an order over the phone. They said that they could get that out to me today and true to their word by 5:00pm I had a new tank at home. I have just completed and mailed off the SA Water rebate form so at the end of the day I have a new 1000L tank delivered for around $100 which I think is great value.  
With all of that said I would recommend giving tanksforsale a call (or email) if you are interested in a tank (especially this deal). I have no connection to tanksforsale, but I am happy to spread the word of good customer service and a good deal if I can. 
Cheers 
Stinky.

----------

